# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Wet area floor to wall joints

## Dave112211

Hey All, 
Currently re-plastering a bathrooms/laundry/toilet after water damage and frame/rot. 
Frame has been replaced, and I'm going to use Aquacheck for the wall linings of these areas.  House is built on concrete slab.  
I'm trying to figure out how to do the wall/floor junctions in these areas.  The walls will end up being painted. 
From what I can gather form the CSR installation manuals, I need to use PVC flashing angle @ 75 x 50mm, glue one side down to the slab using Fulaprene 303 Adhesive, with the other side (vertical) just "resting" on the bottom plate of the stud wall. I then mount the Aquacheck 6mm above the bottom of the flashing and apply water proofing membrane over this joint, approx 150mm on the vertical and 150mm in the horizontal direction? 
Does this sound right? Do I fill the 6mm gap between the Aquacheck and the PVC flashing with the CSR wet area sealant?  
Cheers,
Dave

----------


## Cecile

My comment would be to use cement sheet like Villaboard for the walls rather than Aquacheck.  I have heard too many horror stories about plasterboard even if it IS Aquacheck.  You also mention paint...you are going to tile in the shower, above the bath and vanity as required?  Villaboard looks fine painted, it's what we have in our bathroom. 
Not sure of the technical answer to your question.

----------


## Dave112211

> My comment would be to use cement sheet like Villaboard for the walls rather than Aquacheck.  I have heard too many horror stories about plasterboard even if it IS Aquacheck.  You also mention paint...you are going to tile in the shower, above the bath and vanity as required?  Villaboard looks fine painted, it's what we have in our bathroom. 
> Not sure of the technical answer to your question.

  
This is going to be a shower-over-bath installation, and I'm going to use Cemintel (CSR's version Villaboard) on the walls for the shower/bath recess & tile over those. I'm also replacing floor tiles. 
The reason I'm hesitant to Villaboard every wall is that most of the existing plaster has been removed to 1350 or 2400 high to allow for frame repairs & I want to be able to rejoin new plaster (Aquacheck) to existing plaster without having to replace plaster to the ceiling and re-do cornice/etc. It also allows me to butt join new plaster to existing plaster in areas such as the toilet where entire walls have not been replaced. 
Cheers,
dave

----------


## Gaza

> My comment would be to use cement sheet like Villaboard for the walls rather than Aquacheck.  I have heard too many horror stories about plasterboard even if it IS Aquacheck.  You also mention paint...you are going to tile in the shower, above the bath and vanity as required?  Villaboard looks fine painted, it's what we have in our bathroom. 
> Not sure of the technical answer to your question.

  We were having conversation other day about this but not sure if its an urban storey or not, don't know why csr or boral would make product that failed, in showers cement is a must but balance of walls might not be required,

----------

